# Wixey WR-700 Lighted TS DRO with 60" range & 0.005" resolution



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm confused. Is this a review of a Wixey digital read out, or a Grizzly air filter?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

placeholder pic. on new computer and no camera on this box. pics coming - patience grasshopper!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> placeholder pic. on new computer and no camera on this box. pics coming - patience grasshopper!
> 
> - Madmark2


Is this replacing your beloved Incra? Now I'm even more confused.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice review *Mm2*... and thanks for posting.

Like *Rich*, I'm also confused, but not because of *Branding* but why only 3** ...* the only negative I gleaned was the lack of batteries… is that 1 star for each battery?

I have had mine for over 12 years, and before all you *wowsers* jump on my back about where was *my review* (one of my favourite gripes centers around *not informing other members of good products*), it was bought long before I joined LJ and I usually just review *new* purchased/discovered items.

So I speak from experience and would not hesitate in promoting it to 5*** .

I have an *Incra LS* on my router table and would not swap it for anything, however, I would never consider relinquishing my *Wixey*'s hold on the tablesaw. When it comes to *horses for courses*, I'm a *duck*, not a *donkey*!

Notwithstanding, I also have a gripe about the batteries… my version uses the 2032, which is more expensive and nowhere as readily available as AAA… and a bugger to change with fat fingers.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

> Like *Rich*, I m also confused, but not because of *Branding* but why only 3** ...* the only negative I gleaned was the lack of batteries… is that 1 star for each battery?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


LBD - I think the 3 stars to the right in gold are the average rating for this DRO on this site. Mark gave it 5 stars, another user gave it 4, and the last guy gave it 1. I found it rather confusing at first as well. My eye was drawn to the shiny gold stars to the right vs the grey stars under the actual review title.

EDIT - Mark thanks for the review. I've had my eye on this DRO for awhile now but never felt confident pulling the trigger since some of my other Wixey products were kind of janky. But I know how much you love your Incra and if you say this DRO is a good addition then that is a big vote of confidence in the product in my perspective.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> LBD - I think the 3 stars to the right in gold are the average rating for this DRO on this site…
> - sansoo22


I stand corrected *'oo22*... realised too late to change my comment. Was hoping that my comment may have been hurdled as another inane ramblings of that Aussie idiot.

As for *janky*... it is *Yankee* made, however, while I have no issues with mine, the "track" in *Mm2*'s picture looks more solid than mine… not that mine is flimsy, but looks are deceptive.

I have cracked the glass in the screen on mine… however, being a digital display I can handle any parallax errors.


----------



## SuperJoe (Sep 27, 2021)

Purchased mine back in 2012. Before the lighted display I guess, would be a nice bonus. Have never had an issue in all those years. I'm lucky in the fact that I can use it for the router table too. I get the batteries from Amazon, they fit a number of indicators I have as well as the garage door opener.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

nice review mark,maybe i got here after you cleaned it up i guess,no confusion on my part.i love the wixey dro's got em on most of my machines as well.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

A TIP:

About four years ago, I bought a case of 2032's, via the zon, for about twenty bucks. I've given them to friends, swapped them in Daisy red dots, calipers and so on. Four years later, I still have at least twenty and they seem to be holding charge just fine. It was a good investment.



> Nice review *Mm2*... and thanks for posting.
> 
> Like *Rich*, I m also confused, but not because of *Branding* but why only 3** ...* the only negative I gleaned was the lack of batteries… is that 1 star for each battery?
> 
> ...


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I've been eyeing these for years. I'm a fan of digitals. Tested against my analogs, even cheap ones proved worth owning. Even my old Wixie

I did give my old Wixy to a friend so he could have something to take for granted [and I had an excuse to get something that didn't have batteries that died waiting for me to use it again.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

On most of the DRO's you should manually power them off instead of letting them shut down on their own. The don't normally fully shut down, but go into standby mode & draw more than if manually shut off.

I make a point of shutting off my DRO's manually after each use and I get at least a year or two between battery changes on everything. Even the notorious battery eater, the angle cube, gives over a year of use.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Shutting off the old Wixeys did no good. It was a design flaw, like the Harbor Freight an other calipers that were dead every time you went to use them, even after shutting them off (bummer it cost me $120.00 to solve that problem with my calipers, but three years later, they're still on the same batteries).


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> A TIP:
> 
> About four years ago, I bought a case of 2032 s, via the zon, for about twenty bucks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the TIP *K*... now do you know where I can buy *thin fingers*?


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I have one as well. I have not used it as much as I thought I would.

I thought the same for around 100 bucks why not?


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

We have Vega micro adjustment fences with Wixey on both of our table saws. VERY HAPPY with them! Also have Wixey on our Planer and a depth gauge for the router table.

I had trouble reading the red line indicator on the Shop Fox fence as it was too far away from the tape and had considerable variance depending on the viewing angle. When we updated to the Vega fence and added the Wixey DRO that issue was totally eliminated. Now we can do repeatable cuts with ease. You can absolutely count on the cut to be exactly what the Wixey reads!


----------

